# Low AMH - Conceiving naturally - Can it happen



## matti

Hi everyone 

I would be so grateful for a bit of advice. 
I was about to undertake IVF treatment dependant on AMH results which I received last week.  They came back at 0.4 ( I was devastated).  Does anyone know what this means and is this average for my age, 42.5 years.  Someone told me this result means I have no eggs left,and I'm menopausal. Another told me I have eggs but they are all bad quality.  Is there a possibility I may have a few good ones left, and is there any chance I could conceive naturally?

My clinic (Glasgow centre reproductive medicine) have told me I would be wasting my time with IVF unless I used donor eggs.  This is something I would never have considered but as time goes on I am coming round to the idea. Unfortunately my clinic have at least 1 year waiting list for these and I'm getting older.  I've heard conflicting stories re there have been some successful IVF attempts with women of 0.2 AMH, and really high FSH. I've also been told DE are offered too readily.  I don't want to be forced into the donor egg decision until I know for sure.I have my follow up appt at the clinic next week and I'd like to go armed with some info before going.  

Thanks


----------



## Vanilla

Hi Matti

I had a 0.2 AMH result in January this year and decided to go ahead one last 'closure' cycle with IVF. The 3 eggs they retrieved at my clinic didn't even fertilise. This would be something you should consider as it is a bitter bitter blow should you decide to go again with another treatment. 

A low AMH means not good and your chances of conceiving naturally would be, sadly, unlikely. I am currently 19 weeks pregnant from DE treatment in Spain, I really hope you will continue to consider this a way forward by moving on to creating your little dream.

I realised DE was my only way of ever getting pregnant after a long long time of trying with my own eggs.

I know how hard it is to make these decisions, good luck  

Vanilla xxxx


----------



## three_stars

Hi there,

I was in your same place when I was about 44 after having a ivf baby and good egg numbers at 42.  At the time I did not find much info or other places using AMH as a marker outside France and it had only been started here  2 yrs before.  My FSh/ LH were reasonable but E2 I think it was was not great.
My test was 0.4 two months in a row and I understood the DR. to mean that my eggs were now rotten... but later research led me to believe that it meant more unlikley for me to respond well to IVF drugs.  It certainly does not mean you are menopausal ( I worried about the same)

I then fell PG naturally but miscarried at 12 weeks.  Then went on to do one more cycle with my own eggs  but by then had bad sperm problem and was very ill with a sinus infection at the time of ET.  Still I had 2 eggs but who can say if they were any good with all the rest that was going on?
Even now I wish I had tried then with donor sperm just to see if it could work but DP at the time was against.

I do not know if my story helps you come to a decision but I would say that your chances do not look good.  I my opinion I think AMH should be used on all fertility patients as a measure with the other tests as it is good extra information;  the french dr. / researchers seem to think it is the best info of all the hormone tests.  
After that it is a matter of how much time, money and strength you have to keep trying before moving on to DE if it does not work.  I wish I could be more encouraging then that.  sorry.


----------

